# AC 500's why so popular?



## Fishman (Mar 1, 2003)

I'm fairly new to this forum but I have been keeping p's for 2 years. I see on here that the majority of the members either use or recomend using the AC filters.

I have always used the whisper/ new tetratec filters and they seem to work great. I'm planning on purchasing a new powerfilter for my 125 and wondering what the AC 500 has over the new Tetra 500 performance wise.

The AC 500 is a little cheaper but that seems to be the only difference!

Just curious what everybody thinks about the performance of both long term and the filtering performed!

Thanks ALL!!


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I like the ac500s. They are pretty quiet, have a lot of turnover, and a lot of room for media. I have no complaints about them. I have never had a tetra so I cant compare them. I also use emp400s and although they are a little noisier, they are a good filter also.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> I like the ac500s. They are pretty quiet, have a lot of turnover, and a lot of room for media.

















..and very easy to clean


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

They run forever , easy to clean and the parts that do wear out can be replaced cheaply and easily. My AC500 started making noise after almost 4 years of running nonstop, I went to buy a new impeller figuring that's what was wrong and the guy gave me a new impeller shaft. I easily changed it and the filter was quiet as new.


----------

